# Mostly primetime and yet they still tip



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

4 hours and I am at $180ish and surprisingly--my tips nearly match Lyft fees. Lyft and Uber should increase fees because people are still tipping me at even 100% primetime rates. I became a LYft only boy due to getting tips and ofsetting my Lyft fee. By 2 or 3am tonite i think I will be over 300.


----------

